# What animals can be kept in a DCN?



## crazyratgirl101 (Nov 29, 2013)

My rat is around a year and a half old. Her cage mate died a month ago. It was terrible to see her go. However, after my final fuzzbutt goes I am wondering what I can do with my DCN. I know the usual rats, ferrets, and chinchillas, but I feel like there are more pets that can be kept in one. I want to try a different pet, but I am considering boy rats instead of girls. I would enjoy a ferret but I think they would be too expensive. (Same with chinchillas) anybody have any other ideas?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Sugar gliders, degus, a bunny... gerbils if you have deep pans... finches, canaries, or even parrots...


----------



## crazyratgirl101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I didn't consider birds, but i can see how the DCN would make a great cage if the middle pan was gone. I'll look into some bird species. Gerbils and degus I'm also intrested in. A bunny i think would be a little extra work like the ferrets or chinchilla but i'm still considering.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rather than using your cage as a starting point, you should start with what time you can commit (1 yr? 5? 15? And how much daily time) and other life factors (hay allergies? Bunnies and guineas would be bad).


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

I saw someone on youtube with guinea pigs in a DCN...


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Does the DCN have enough horizontal space for guineas?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Just keep it empty but with supplies in it and when people ask what's in there tell them it's an invisible miniature fox

Also don't count the girl out just yet my aris comes from unknown origins and is going on 2 and a half


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

LilCritter said:


> Does the DCN have enough horizontal space for guineas?


I have no idea... 
It was an option if they did more research heh.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't think it would work with guinea pigs... They aren't that great on ramps without sides and I don't think it would be enough horizontal space. I would rally look at chinchillas.. They are expensive to buy, but from what I've heard, have relatively few health problems.

I think it would be a good cage for birds... Maybe look into society finches (like zebras). It would give them a lot of space to fly around, although it might be tricky opening half the cage (the large doors) as they could quickly fly out. I think I heard of someone keeping a fennick fox in one as well, but they are exotics and require a very precise diet, sometimes licensing, and a lot of bonding time. 

Have you looked into sugar gliders? I know many people that have them and love them and I don't think they have a lot of health issues. I don't have any experience with them though.


----------



## Nessa (Nov 29, 2014)

As a gerbil owner I do not think they would do well in a DCN. They do best with deep bedding to burrow in so normally an aquarium is recommended. However they are nice pets. They are not as cuddly and affectionate as rats are, but they are curious and active and will climb all over you. They also smell way better IMHO. Another advantage is that instead of being strictly nocturnal or diurnal they just have awake periods and naps all day and night so they will adjust very easily to your routine. As for other ideas you would need to do more research on if it's safe for them but have you considered african soft furred rats? They are in between rats and mice in size and are mostly used as food for snakes so they aren't generally as tame but I have heard some success stories and am interested in them. There are also Gambian pouched rats but they are a pain to find. Oh and Brazilian short tailed opossums are cool. I do not recommend a rabbit in such a cage they normally do better in a big dog sized play pen with frequent free range time just like a cat or dog. Degus might be cool just thoroughly research whatever you get and please don't impulse buy a species you are unfamiliar with.


----------



## crazyratgirl101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree that a dcn wouldn't be great for guniea pigs as there isn't 8 sq ft of floorspace, rather 6 sq ft. Also I sadly don't think it could be anything too exotic as there are not many exotic pet breeders in my area (I thought there would be considering I am in south Florida.) I have tried to find degus, sugar gliders, opossums, etc. with no luck and my parents won't take me anywhere more than one hour away. I have researched birds and I'm honestly not that is interested in them. I think I'm going to go with more rats as they are really the only pets that seem perfect for my circumstances and that I enjoy


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Good for you on doing your research though. I've toyed with the idea of getting ferrets myself, but to me, they're just too high maintance and health-issue prone. I've never looked into the other exotics (I'm allergic to hay, so sadly a chinchilla is out or I'd get one). 

Good luck finding new rats when the time comes.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Ah alright. Nevermind about my guinea pig comment. I just saw someone on youtube with some in a dcn~


----------



## crazyratgirl101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I was browsing for rats on Craigslist and found some boys I like. I'm thinking about getting them and putting them in the bottom portion of my DCN while my current rat gets the top part. I'll see what happens.


----------

